# Newbie at GRI



## SweetPea2707 (Aug 26, 2014)

Hi everyone

I have been reading posts on this site for a while now and thought I would take the plunge & post something myself. Still trying to get used to the abbreviations so bare with me. 

Myself & hubby have been ttc for 3 years with no luck. We are now at the top of the list at Glasgow RI & we are excited and nervous at the same time. We have had our first appointment there & got bloods/swabs done and they have us a pile of concent forms to complete for our next appointment in a couple of weeks. 

Just really looking for people to chat to that are in the same position as it's hard to chat to friends as they don't really understand what we are experiencing. Is anyone at the same stage & also attending GRI?

Thanks 😄


----------



## Garrioch (Feb 27, 2013)

We  had our 2nd appointment today where we had to sign all the consent forms. At this appointment they tell you what treatment protocol you will follow. I am doing a different protocol this time - had an unsuccessful cycle at GCRM. If there is anything you want to ask me I can try answer


----------



## SweetPea2707 (Aug 26, 2014)

Hi Garrioch, thanks for your reply. Sorry about your unsuccessful cycles, I wish you lots of luck with this one. It's all a bit daunting isn't it. I'm looking forward to finding out what protocol etc that we will be doing & when we will start, it's our first one so very nervous! 

Do they give you an indication of how much time you will attend hospital throughout the treatment, I read that you go in every second day for bloods/scans when your treatment starts? Do they show you at the 2nd appointment how to administer the drugs/injections? When do you get the actual drugs? Sorry so many questions!! 

Thanks


----------



## janeycakelady (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Sweetpea,

In same boat, just a little ahead of you in my protocol.  I'm on here looking for info too.

I think the visits/drugs etc are dependent on your particular protocol.  For me, I'm on Protocol 9 for ICSI (full bhuna of drugs) I came in for a scan/blood test after having a 21 day Prostap injection on Monday the 1st, got a drug bag and the nurse took me through the process of how to inject myself.  Been doing that for just over a week, I am in at the GRI on Friday morning for scan/bloods to see how the stimmulation bit has progressed/or not as the case may be.  

I'm still nervous, trying to stay positive and just taking each day.  There appears to be a wealth of ladies on here with much more experience who I am sure can steer us in our quest for info.

Take care and all the best.
Jane

I'm taking each day, and trying not to think ahead of myself.


----------



## SweetPea2707 (Aug 26, 2014)

Hi Jane,

Thanks for your reply. I know it's all a but daunting isn't it. I'm looking forward to our appointment in Sat, hoping to find out our date to start & get some more advice. I hope you are keeping well, I'm nervous about the whole injections part but hey no pain no gain as they say!


----------

